# Awstats Kein Zugriff



## matzseesi (20. August 2005)

Hi Leute

Habe versucht auf meinem Debian Linux Rechner der nach dem Tutorial von debianhowto.org aufgesetzt wurde das Analyzer Tool awstats zu installieren!

Die Installation wurde nach der beigefügten Readme erstellt also so...

Dateien ins Verzeichniss /usr/local/awstats
Als nächstes wird das config programm /usr/local/awstats/tools/awstats_configure.pl ausgeführt und dieses hat mir dann alles eingestellt!

Normalerweise sollte ich dann wenn ich eine Domain habe http://www.test.com die Statistik mit der URL http://www.test.com/awstats/awstats.pl?config=www.test.com angezeigt werden oder? nur verstehe ich da zwei dinge nicht

1.) es gibt kein verzeichniss unter http://www.test.com das awstats lautet
2.) schreibt der mir einen Zugriff verweigert Fehler => Keine ahnung warum


Kann mir da jemand helfen? Habt ihr schon erfahrungen mit dem Tool awstats?

Danke

Grüße Matthias


----------



## deepthroat (21. August 2005)

Hi.

Erstmal 'ne dumme Frage: Wenn du Debian verwendest, warum installierst du dann nicht einfach das awstats Paket aus der Distribution?

Das Installationsskript hat eine Zeile in die httpd.conf deines Apache HTTP Servers eingefügt. Normalerweise sollte Apache neu gestartet worden sein. Schau da erstmal nach ob das alles  richtig eingestellt ist:

ScriptAlias /awstats/ "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/"

Das Verzeichnis /usr/local/awstats/wwwroot (bzw. je nach dem was bei dir in der httpd.conf steht) sollte existieren und auch die entsprechenden Zugriffsrechte besitzen so das alle Benutzer (insbesondere der Benutzer unter dem der Apache Server läuft) darauf zugreifen können.

Dann kannst du natürlich auch mal in die Server-Logs schauen ob die Anforderung vom Browser auf http://www.test.com/awstats[...] auch angekommen ist und ob evtl. etwas drin steht was auf das Problem schliessen läßt.


----------



## matzseesi (21. August 2005)

Hi,

Danke für die späte Antwort. Hänge nun den ganzen Tag schon an dem Problem! Habe es mittlerweile aufgegeben nach dem Tutorial zu arbeiten und hab das awstats so installiert wie es in der anleitung steht

1.) awstats in den Ordner /usr/local/awstats kopieren
2.) die Datei /usr/local/awstats/tools/awstats_configure.pl ausführen und die anweisungen durchgehen.
soweit so gut!

Das Skript (configure) hat mir auch in der httpd.conf die Einstellungen gesetzt sodass der Webserver auf das Verzeichnis /usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/ zugreifen dürfen sollte 
im Browser kann ich dann wie unten gezeigt drauf zugreifen

Das Skript funktioniert wenn ich es in der shell starte jedoch wenn ich es am Browser ansehen will (url: http://www.test.com/awstats/awstats.pl) dann kommt folgender Fehler


```
Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, admin@linux.hue.at and inform them of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.
```

Wenn ich mir die Log file error.log vom apachen ansehe dann steht drin


```
Premature end of Script Headers
```

Obwohl das Skript aus der Commandozeile einwandfrei läuft!!

Hab mal danach gegoogelt und da haben ein paar von einem Problem geschrieben von wegen ASCII oder AUTO upload beim FTP Programm nur ich habs mit wget hochgeladen und dann entpackt!

du hast geschrieben es könnte sein dass die benutzer nicht draufzugreifen können (auch der apache) das kann sein nur ich weiß
nicht wie ich die zugriffsrechte ändern kann damit das funktioniert....

Also das Verzeichnis in dem des awstats liegt (/usr/local/awstats) gehört root und der Gruppe root inklusive allen unterverzeichnissen!

Was kann da noch sein?

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe

Gruß Matthias


PS:

Hier noch das was die configure von awstats in den Webserver geschrieben hat (steht allerdings nicht in den VHosts drinnen sondern davor (gilt dies dann auch für alle?)

Alias /awstatsclasses "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/classes/"
Alias /awstatscss "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/css/"
Alias /awstatsicons "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/icon/"
ScriptAlias /awstats/ "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/"

<Direcotry "/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot">
  Options None
 AllowOverride None
 Order allow, deny
 Allow from all
</Directory>


----------



## deepthroat (22. August 2005)

matzseesi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> Premature end of Script Headers
> ```
> 
> ...


Also entweder verwendest du den Befehl chmod (über ssh oder sonstiges) oder dein FTP Programm um die Zugriffsrechte zu ändern.

Allerdings scheint das Programm ja gestartet zu werden, nur bricht es einfach ab ohne die erforderlichen Header ausgegeben zu haben.

Verwendest du evtl. suEXEC in deinem Apache?


----------



## matzseesi (22. August 2005)

Hallo,

Ähm! Wenn ich mal ehrlich bin weiß ich das nicht genau? wie find ich das heraus bzw was ist suEXEC? kann es sein dass es reicht den user www-data einfach die benutzerrechte auf /usr/local/awstats/wwwroot zu geben?


Gruß Matze


----------



## deepthroat (23. August 2005)

Also suEXEC ist eine Erweiterung seit Apache 1.2. Normalerweise werden CGI-Skripte unter der Benutzer ID ausgeführt unter der auch der Server läuft (also z.B. www-data). Damit reicht es normalerweise aus die Rechte der Dateien und Verzeichnisse so zu setzen damit dieser Benutzer Zugriff hat. (Wenn allerdings nur die Zugriffsrechte das Problem wären, würde der Apache einfach nur "Permission denied" in die Logs schreiben.)

SuExec hat allerdings etwas höhere Anforderungen. Im speziellen muß das Verzeichnis im Apache Webspace liegen, das heißt wahrscheinlich das /usr/local/... nicht OK ist. (siehe hier)

Wenn suEXEC installiert ist, dann sollte in den Apache  Logs folgende Zeile zu finden sein:

[notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /path/to/suexec)

Sollte suEXEC installiert sein findest du nähere Informationen über den Fehler in der suEXEC Log Datei (standardmäßig "suexec_log" im Standard Logfile Verzeichnis).


----------

